# Solved: AVG Free 9.0 Installation Failed



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

I have Dell Laptop E-1505, IE8, Windows XP Media Ctr. , Bellsouth DSL 3.0, currently using AVG Free 8.5
Several times I tried download directly from AVG website & near the end of download I get: ERROR DETAILS - Local machine: Installation failed
Installation:
Error: Action failed for file_AVG8_avgwdsvc.exe: stopping service ...
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
I have no idea what must be done to complete the installation & any suggestions will be appreciated. This novice old timer needs detailed instructions. Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *AVG Free Edition 9.0.698*.

Close all open windows, then double-click the saved file to install it. It'll overwrite and replace version 8.5.

Decline to install the AVG toolbar and the Yahoo search engine because they're not needed.

Restart when prompted to.

Decline to run the optimized scan because it's not needed and it'll tie up your computer for several minutes.

You can now delete the file that you downloaded and saved.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Flavallee. I just printed your reply and will now try it. Will let you know if I made it. John


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OK. Good luck. :up:


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

No luck, Flavallee. I still got the exact same error message. John


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the 32-bit link to download *AVG Remover 9.0.0.658*.

Close all open windows, then run the removal tool to remove AVG from your computer. Follow the directions carefully. Restart your computer after it's finished.

Hopefully, you still have *AVG Free Edition 9.0.698* saved that I had you download and save.

Follow my previous instructions to install it.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

flavallee: NO, I don't have anything saved. I checked my Control Panel, Add/Remove, and only AVG8.5 is listed and my desktop screen only shows icon for AVG8.5. I also checked Start, My Documents, Desktop (where I saved it) and AVG9.0 is not listed. Guess I must have done something wrong. John


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Since Flavallee is off line right now I will chime in here.
Whenever I download anything from the net for the computer,I have a folder called "Download" that I save any program in. It is easy to find to install that way.
Go ahead and download it again, Be sure you mark it saved this time.
Before you do that, if you click on start, search and select files, type in AVG 9 and see if it is found, if it is you can right click on it and choose send and send it to where you want to find it.
Vicks


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

OK, thanks, Vicks. My Search did not turn up anything for AVG9.0 I again did the download & got the same exact error message. But this time I now have an additional icon on my Desktop screen, avg_free_s... in addition to AVG8.5 icon. Also, in My Documents>Desktop I now have an additional avg icon besides the AVG8.5 icon. So I assume the download is saved (but not installed)?? Should I now proceed with Flavallee's second instruction to click, here for the 32bit link for the AVG Remover 9.0.0.658, close all open windows, run the Removal tool, then restart computer? Then double click on the new avg icon & follow Flavallee's 1st download/install instructions? John


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, I would follow Flavallee's instructions. He is good at helping people and knows what he is doing. I would right click on the AVG8.5 icon and delete it.
If you hover the mouse over the new icon it should tell you which version it is.
Post back and let us know how it goes.
I will monitor for a bit longer before shutting down for the night.
Good luck
Vicks


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh, I personally would uncheck the yahoo tool bar offer...when you install.

Vicks


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

Vicks: Does that mean that you would KEEP the check for the AVG Tool Bar? 
Flavallee says to also uncheck the AVG Tool Bar. John


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Negative. I personally feel that toolbars just clutter the windows.
vicks


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

OK,Vicks. Thanks for clarification. Wish me luck as I try the Removal tool, etc. John


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!!!
vicks


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

SUCCESS!! Flavallee & Vicks - Thank you so very much. You guys are awesome!
One last thing ... In my Control Panel>Add/Remove there is now only AVG9.0. On my Desktop screen there are now 4 icons: AVG9.0, avg_free_s..., avgremover & avgremover(which is Notepad). On my Desktop screen can I now Delete the last three?? John


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, you can delete those icons.
Doesn't it feel good to 'beat the machine"?
Feel free to mark this a solved, there is a 'button' at the top of your original post where this can be done.
Have a great rest of the weekend.
This is a great site to get help on.......
Vicks


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

Yes, Vicks, it does feel great to," beat the machine". Until Flavallee & you entered the scene I felt so hopeless. Elmucho thanks to you both. I will delete the 3 icons & click Solved. John


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

De nada!! Es mi gucho tiempo.(you're welcome, my pleasure.)

We have all been there at one time or another with the frustrations of the computer, but personally I rather enjoy the mental stimulation in my old age!!! 
Happy Computering.
vicks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

ss396sub:

Create a folder right on your desktop(like Vicks advised) and name it *Downloads* or *My Downloads* or whatever name you want to give it.

When you start to download a file, chose to save it, then direct it to be saved inside that desktop folder. Once the download finishes, you'll find the file inside that folder and won't have to go looking for it.

This way, you can download and save as many files as you want before you install them.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

Hi Flavallee: OK, I ceated a new folder, Downloads, in My Documents>Desktop and I will put any future downloads there. Again, many thanks for your & Vicks help. John


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

